# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة كتاب الزعيم في صحيفتي السوبر والمريخ

## mohammed_h_o

*[sor2]http://up.damasgate.com/files/1hkiu9qs8608t0lgefr4.jpg[/sor2]
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*محمد حسين 

ياصفوى جميل 

ليك التحيه وانت تحمل هم اخوتك بالخارج

وتمدهم بالزاد الذى هم فى حوجته فعلا 0

تشكر ياجميل 0
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

محمد حسين 

ياصفوى جميل 

ليك التحيه وانت تحمل هم اخوتك بالخارج

وتمدهم بالزاد الذى هم فى حوجته فعلا 0

تشكر ياجميل 0



لك التحية أخي مانديلا 
وإنشاء الله ماتننقطع الصحف
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور باشمهندس على جهودة القيمة 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

مشكور باشمهندس على جهودة القيمة 



تسلم أخي محي الدين
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*مشكوووووووووور ياباشمهندس علي المجهوووووود القدر ..

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله ابراهيم
					

مشكوووووووووور ياباشمهندس علي المجهوووووود القدر ..





تسلم ياغالي 
وينك ياخي فاقدنك وومشتاقين لمشاركاتك
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*سلام سلام عليك ياهندسة
                        	*

----------

